# which bov would sound better?



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> both of them are ricy and annoying.
> 
> If I were you I'd go with the Forge 007 diverter valve.



whapshhh whapshhhh. Ricers........ I have the Greddy Type S recirculated and honestly you cannot even here it (wth it adjusted properly). and I LOVE it that way...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You know turbos are getting popular when unrecirculated BOVs are now rice

Well mine isn't recirculated... Just because I haven't the will power to weld any more on it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My damn post went to the top again!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I had the type S recirc'd on my SE-R and the goddamn whistling got SO OLD!

I've got a turbonetics raptor now, LOVE IT, and i also like the turbo XS RFL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This thread because of the time issue has become offically cracked out


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

i have the greddy type rs and its very loud


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so after research i have come to see that both the hks ssqv bov and the greddy type S can both be used to recirculate metered air. now which of these two will give a better more distinct sound as opposed to the turbo xs RBV. ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

both of them are ricy and annoying.

If I were you I'd go with the Forge 007 diverter valve.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> both of them are ricy and annoying.
> 
> If I were you I'd go with the Forge 007 diverter valve.


is it that annoying?...this morning i was out...and actually my bov sounds pretty nice.. but my exhuast is to loud to hear it... im gonna get my resonator installed hopefull this week and see if that will help


----------

